# The Dogma F10



## MMsRepBike

https://www.pinarello.com/en/bikes-2017/road/dogma-f10


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## MMsRepBike

My list of what's new, I'm probably missing things:

Disc Brakes... Just Kidding, hahahaha, NO DISCS!
Same geometry, they're keeping the threaded bottom bracket too, anyway, moving on...

6.3% Lighter
7% Stiffer
820g Frame (53cm raw)
12.6% Reduced Drag
New Down Tube (from Bolide)
New Fork with little winglet things (from Bolide)
Removable Front Mech Hanger
2mm more Asymmetric (towards drive side)
Di2 junction now goes in downtube like Madone and Bolide

The rest is basically the same. Same carbon, very similar layup, very similar shaping, same clearance, just a refresh if you will.


----------



## Merc

So happy I didn't place my order for an F8 last month. I'd be kicking myself today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdntrxi

would have like to seen direct mount brakes.


----------



## vboy19

MMsRepBike said:


> My list of what's new, I'm probably missing things:
> 
> Disc Brakes... Just Kidding, hahahaha, NO DISCS!
> Same geometry, they're keeping the threaded bottom bracket too, anyway, moving on...
> 
> 6.3% Lighter
> 7% Stiffer
> 820g Frame (53cm raw)
> 12.6% Reduced Drag
> New Down Tube (from Bolide)
> New Fork with little winglet things (from Bolide)
> Removable Front Mech Hanger
> 2mm more Asymmetric (towards drive side)
> Di2 junction now goes in downtube like Madone and Bolide
> 
> The rest is basically the same. Same carbon, very similar layup, very similar shaping, same clearance, just a refresh if you will.


Do you know if they plan to offer disc brakes and any reason why they aren't offering it?


----------



## mile2424

I know minor changes, but love the aesthetics of the painted seat post or paint going up the rear end. Looks great. The little square design is cool as well. Can't wait to see one in person.


----------



## Marc

Funny thing kids... They're in hot water over IP theft in that frame design...


----------



## MMsRepBike

vboy19 said:


> Do you know if they plan to offer disc brakes and any reason why they aren't offering it?


They said no, no plans at all to offer discs in 2017. It's not that hard though, you'll see them eventually I bet.


----------



## mile2424

Would love to see a side by side shot of the same color bike. The top tube seems to have some more details and curvatures to it in the product shots which look nice but can't tell if it's just the product shots and lighting or if they are exactly the same.


----------



## GKSki

What is the purpose of those fork winglets?


----------



## MMsRepBike

GKSki said:


> What is the purpose of those fork winglets?



















"Increases ridability and precision at high speeds" on top of the aero drag reduction or whatever.


----------



## antihero77

Complete lateral upgrade from f8. 50grams lighter wow big deal. I used to be a huge pin fan I have 5 of them. Then I got a s5 way better bike blows the dogma out of the water. Funny thing is I always hated cervelo until I rode one


----------



## CliveDS

I posted the official white paper from Pinarello on my blog here: 

Pinarello Dogma F10 White Paper - Glory Cycles


----------



## antihero77

Thank you Clive. This white paper further solidified that the difference between the f8 and f10 is marginal at best. Bikes now with uci compliance have been pushed to the max. So any new iteration of model compared to previous will be marginal at best. 

Again thank you it was a good read none the less


----------



## MMsRepBike

antihero77 said:


> Thank you Clive. This white paper further solidified that the difference between the f8 and f10 is marginal at best. Bikes now with uci compliance have been pushed to the max. So any new iteration of model compared to previous will be marginal at best.
> 
> Again thank you it was a good read none the less


You know what that means...

Time to end the 3:1 and let the games begin!
(they can end the double triangle too if you ask me.)


----------



## Trek_5200

Was at the local bike shop where they had a frame on display. Fairly sure I saw, "made in italy' logo on the frame. when did this happen? thought all pinarellos were produce in taiwan


----------



## Barts27

The F10 looks ok, but not very different form the F8 IMHO. If you ride the new DA di2 then the F10 is great with the new down tube "hole". If you ride Campa or Sram that "hole" is doing nothing and you will get a black plastic plate over the "hole". 
The wings on the fork are  Don't like the paint scheme on the F10 except for the BOB and sky edition.
Overall I love my F8 Naked Red that will come this month as a special request made for me by Pinarello. By the way the F10 will be 1200 euro more expensive then the F8 frameset.


----------



## Trek_5200

don't believe it was supposed to look markedly different. more evolution than revolution. pretty sure the same could be said of the colnago c60


----------



## Barts27

The C60 looks more different then the C59 IMHO. Different construction of the tubes, bigger BB, different BB, stiffer ect.
The F8 and the F10 are only different on the down tube, a little less weight and a little bit on the fork. Aero advantage of the F10 is only because of the downtube and the fact that the water bottle is mounted a little lower. If you don't going to ride the new DA di2, that will come this month, the aero advantage is basically gone.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

spdntrxi said:


> would have like to seen direct mount brakes.


Surprised neither this nor the Cervelo S5 have them.
They are definitely an improvement.


----------



## Coolhand

MMsRepBike said:


> They said no, no plans at all to offer discs in 2017. It's not that hard though, you'll see them eventually I bet.


Give it time- they made a F8 disc:

DOGMA F8 DISK ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


----------



## K Dub Cycle

I guess Pinarello is one of the few manufacturers not trying to force disc brakes on the consumer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barts27

Last week my LBS got a message from Pinarello that there was a problem with the special order of my F8 Naked Red. Although Pinarello confirmed the order three months ago they recently found out that the decals for my frameset where not in stock. As a compensation for the delay and the waiting Pinarello offered me the Dogma F10 for a small extra amount of money. At first I was disappointed because I really like the F8 Naked Red paint scheme. Now I am satisfied with the F10 because it is growing on me. The F10 has some improvements and the fact that Pinarello made a little bit more space (or is it room) between the fork legs for bigger tires is also very nice.
I ordered this frameset with the Most Talon 3k aero handlebar. Hopefully deliverd at the end of March.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Can't wait to get mine. Was going to go for the Fluro color but could not wait the months needed to get one so settled for the LAVA color. Frame not here but starting to recieve parts for the build.


----------



## CliveDS

White F10 is beautiful


----------

